# It's Time to Re-visit the Art of the Cigar Box



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

Back a century or two, when cigars were savored...and celebrated, the long-lasting Cigar Boxes were an art form!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

They seemed to be Invincible!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

They became early Multi-taskers!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

Though not as fancy or large as this one, I have a family one that I use to store sentimental odds & ends.  The clasp is broken.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2021)

My dad was a White Owl smoker so easy to buy him birthday and Christmas presents.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

Parade Magazine: How to Make a Guitar Out of a Cigar Box


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

Adding a sound post to the cigar box banjo




"GAS CAN BANJO"?  YIKES!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

The talk of cigars, reminds me of a favorite poem by Robert Service


THE PRETTY LADY

He asked the lady in the train
If he might smoke: she smiled consent.
So lighting his cigar and fain
To talk he puffed away content,
Reflecting: how delightful are
Fair dame and fine cigar.

Then from his bulging wallet he
A photograph with pride displayed,
His charming wife and children three,
When suddenly he was dismayed
To hear her say: 'These notes you've got,
I want the lot.'

He scarcely could believe his ears.
He laughed: 'The money isn't mine.
To pay it back would take me years,
And so politely I decline.
Madame, I think you speak in fun:
Have you a gun ?'

She smiled. 'No weapon have I got,
Only my virtue, but I swear
If you don't hand me out the lot
I'll rip my blouse, let down my hair,
Denounce you as a fiend accurst . . .'
He told her: 'Do your worst.'

She did. Her silken gown she tore,
Let down her locks and pulled the cord
That stopped the train, and from the floor
She greeted engineer and guard:
'I fought and fought in vain,' she cried.
'Save me, I'm terrified !'

The man was calm; he stood aloof.
Said he: 'Her game you understand;
But if you doubt, behold the proof
Of innocence is in my hand.'
And as they stared into the car
They saw his logic in a flash . . .
Aloft he held a lit cigar
With two inches of ash.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

Runaway Train Cigar Box Guitar     Christopher Ameruoso


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2021)

I never had a cigar box.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)

When I was younger, and smoked a pipe and cigars, I bought Dutch Masters by the box.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2021)

My city had several cigar makers and each produced several brands with colorful labels.


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Adding a sound post to the cigar box banjo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Though not as fancy or large as this one, I have a family one that I use to store sentimental odds & ends.  The clasp is broken.
> 
> View attachment 175741


After looking some more at this photo, I dug out my old box. The handles on the side were gone long ago but other than condition and size it was exactly like this.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 28, 2021)

My father used to bring home empty cigar boxes from the news stands where he bought his newspapers; the vendor would have just thrown them out.  Old cigar boxes were sturdy, and made great places to store assorted hardware and small tools for him. I kept a rock collection in one, and boy-treasures in others.  Never smoked, though...tried to be a _chain smoker_, but could never get ‘em to stay _lit... _


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2021)

_Faux Painting_




​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2021)

I used my dad's for my baseball trading cards.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2021)

_Time passes........._


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I never had a cigar box.


That was my frugal mother’s solution to a pencil/supply box in grades School


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't make me call ........


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2021)

1955 Mercedes 300SL Gullwing - One Take​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2021)

Heroes Smoke Cigars​





"The astronauts from the early days of the space program remain legends to this day. The first American in outer space, Alan Shepard, loved cigars. As did the first man to walk on the moon, Neil Armstrong. As the Cold War gathered steam, they adhered to a strict code; no Cuban cigars. However, when John Glenn successfully completed the first Mercury orbital flight, he received his weight in Cuban cigars upon return".


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 20, 2021)

Meanderer said:


>


Now that looks like cigar box abuse to me!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow! These sound great and look so easy to play! 
It takes a minute for him to start playing one. 
Then he plays others that are equally good.


----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2021)

"Cigars? Cigarettes? Tiparillos?"


----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2021)

Rare wooden "Cuban Crooks" Cigar Box on Ebay for $41...
It comes from the estate of an avid Tobacciano Collector.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2021)

@Gary O'
Zig-Zagging away from cigar boxes for a brief moment.....

"The most iconic rolling paper on earth, known for its slow burn and rolling ease. All *Zig-Zag* papers have a thin glue line to provide a perfect seal - every time. Derived from the sap of the African acacia tree, the natural properties of gum Arabic provide a consistent seal without impacting the taste of your smoke".


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 23, 2021)

I keep fountain pens in mine.  It's a perfect fit.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2021)

The case of the missing cigar​
Winston Churchill, the obese, binge-drinking chain-smoker whose life was tragically cut short at the age of 90, has had his cigar airbrushed from the photo that hangs outside the Britain at War museum. 









"So whodunnit? No one is owning up. Staff at the museum insist that they were unaware of the change and are not saying who handled the image".



> Intriguingly the museum, which gives all profits to charity, declined to name who put together the display and, crucially, who enlarged the image for the poster.



"I trust they will find out and then name and shame the person responsible. Any modification of historical documents should be treated extremely seriously by a museum of all places. This kind of airbrushing is Orwellian and Stalinist in the literal sense (although it was the Nazis who first airbrushed a photo to remove smoking—in a poster of Stalin during the Nazi-Soviet pact). None of these are precedents to be followed and, regardless of context, altering the past is a line that should never be crossed".


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2021)

The Stolen Cigar Case​by Bret Harte​





"I found Hemlock Jones in the old Brook Street lodgings, musing before the fire. With the freedom of an old friend I at once threw myself in my usual familiar attitude at his feet, and gently caressed his boot. I was induced to do this for two reasons: one, that it enabled me to get a good look at his bent, concentrated face, and the other, that it seemed to indicate my reverence for his superhuman insight. So absorbed was he even then, in tracking some mysterious clue, that he did not seem to notice me. But therein I was wrong--as I always was in my attempt to understand that powerful intellect".  (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2021)

HOW TO SPOT FAKE CUBAN CIGARS ?​"This guide will help you tell fake Cuban cigars from the real thing".





"One of the questions I’m often asked by other cigar smokers is, _“How do I know if I bought a box of fake Cuban cigars?”_ It’s a good question because, even though on October 14, 2016, the U.S. Treasury Department announced that they had removed the limits on bringing Cuban cigars and rum into the United States from Cuba and other countries, there are still plenty of counterfeit Cuban cigars to be had – or to put it another way – to be _duped_".  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2021)

Exterior of Halloween assemblage using a cigar box ...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2021)

_HAPPY HALLOWEEN......._


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2021)

_TRICK OR TREAT!_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2021)

13 May 1966: A sign offering a brand of briar pipes for sale at a reduced rate is seen at Coleman Cohen tobacco shop in Old Compton Street.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2021)

11/23/21


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2021)

Turkeys love cigar-smoking so don't let them near your humidor or you'll regret it.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2021)

CIGAR BOX BIRTHDAY CAKE


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2022)

If you ever find yourself lost in the desert, with a pack of Camels, ..........just go around the corner, to the city!




Fist version  1913


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2022)

Playing Cigar Box Guitar in the Snow


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2022)

*"Abraham Lincoln: Never-Before-Seen Civil War Era Wooden Cigar Box.* 5" x 7.5" x 4" wooden box with blue paper trim. The lid is stamped "Lincoln P.T.L." above an eagle and wreath. There is a paper end label which features a beardless portrait of Lincoln, titled "A. Lincoln, Fabrica De Tabacos" with the address of a Havana producer. Opposite end stenciled "Colorado 100". Lid still attached, secured on the opposite side with a cord. The tall shape is typical of early cigar boxes. Somewhat delicate, as to be expected. Almost certainly contemporary with Lincoln's Presidency. We are reliably informed the maker was Bancés y Suaréz of Havana. Cigars named after famous American statesmen were routinely exported to the U.S. during this period."

_From the Collection of David and Janice Frent_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2022)

Pittsburgh Stogies Cigar Factory 1908


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2022)

http://www.cigarhistory.info/History_of_Cigars/History_1860-1960.html


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 3, 2022)

A pack of camels in the desert in Nubra Valley ...


----------



## JustDave (May 20, 2022)

My father took me to a fair in Chicago.  I was too young to know what fair it was, but there was lots to see and do.  There were some men making cigars.  I suppose they were for sale, but then I thought it was just an exhibition on how cigars were made.  There was a lot of rolling by hands on the table, between hands, and a nearly finished cigar slapped into a mold, made of two metal plates that could hold a half dozen cigars.  I don't know what happened after that, because were just passing by.  It all looked very unsanitary.  There may have been human spit involved.  I suppose it's different now.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2022)

*How did Prince Albert get into the can?*




"Prince Albert is an American brand of hand-rolled-cigarette and pipe tobacco, introduced by the R.J. Reynolds Tobacco Company in 1907. It has been owned since 1987 by John Middleton Inc."

"Prince Albert is one of the more popular independent brands of pipe tobacco in the United States; in the 1930s, it was the "second largest money-maker" for Reynolds. More recently, it has also become available in the form of pipe-tobacco cigars. (A 1960s experiment with filtered cigarettes was deemed a failure. The blend is burley-based and remains one of America's top-selling pipe tobaccos."

"The tobacco was personally named by R. J. Reynolds after Edward VII, who was known as Prince Albert before being crowned King. The portrait of Prince Albert was based on one acquired by Reynolds at a tea party with Mark Twain."


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2022)

Central City was a local brand with a view of our city center on the cigar box label.

The Gridley Building, pictured on the label, is still in use today.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2022)

A Pittsburgh Cigar Cityscape......


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> HOW TO SPOT FAKE CUBAN CIGARS ?​"This guide will help you tell fake Cuban cigars from the real thing".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW TO SPOT FAKE CUBAN CIGARS ?​They can't speak Spanish.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Jul 3, 2022)

Years ago, went to an auction and they were selling off a complete cigar store.  Bought it for hub and for years after he was like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)

Biscuit Tea Sweets Cigar Tin Bester's Queen Elizabeth and Boy Prince ...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2022)

Vintage 1940 LA PALINA Excellente Cigar Box, Wood Cigar Box


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Vintage 1940 LA PALINA Excellente Cigar Box, Wood Cigar Box


At least yours says: Excellente.
Mine says: "Made Good", LOL


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> At least yours says: Excellente.
> Mine says: "Made Good", LOL


They are the same. The front on yours is not showing, and on mine the ends are not visible.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2022)

I have one! i keep my business cards for the Art Gallery in it.
Love old cigar boxes!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2022)

Circus Harmony: Capriccio Act 5 - Cigar Boxes


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 6, 2022)

In the late 1950's I used to keep all of my baseball cards in a cigar box. The inside cover had half of a plastic baseball stuck to the cover. The cigar brand was Phillies. Was the cigar named after the baseball team in Philadelphia?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2022)

Cigar Band Collage Mona Lisa​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome @Hyperion !


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2022)

Phyllo & Prosciutto Asparagus Cigars

"Crunchy, salty and cheesy—this easy-to-make appetizer will definitely be a hit at any holiday bash."


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2022)

The true American combo. Black coffee and Camel unfiltered! : Cigarettes


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 17, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> The true American combo. Black coffee and Camel unfiltered! : Cigarettes


AS a Canadian I could always identify American cigarettes because of their Turkish tobacco content, compared to ours which were 100 percent Virginia tobacco, although grown in Ontario. The aroma was distinctly different . Jimb.


----------

